# Claus Ogerman scores



## Rob (Apr 21, 2015)

Many of you already know this, but I found it recently while looking for strings scores by one of my favorite arrangers... it's a site held by Mrs Barbara J., with handwritten and printed orchestral scores sent and approved for download and consulting by Ogerman himself. There's most of his work for A. C. Jobim, here's the link:

http://www.bjbear71.com/Ogerman/Sheet-m ... ripts.html


----------



## Saxer (Apr 21, 2015)

wow! thanks!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wholey Carp that's cool!


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice find - thanks for posting!


----------



## IvanP (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you Rob!! Great finding and thanks for sharing it


----------



## bdr (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice Rob, these were available at one time on Jobim's site, then they disappeared. I guess they are back.

Those chords and voicings in Aguas de Marco are spectacular( I think Jobim wrote the counter line and possibly Claus harmonised them).


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2015)

You're welcome guys, nice to know I have 5 collegues who know and appreciate Ogerman


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the link!
Really great stuff!

...the ensemble used on Terra Brasilis is really interesting... 5 flutes...


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2015)

Living Fossil @ 22nd April 2015 said:


> Thanks for the link!
> Really great stuff!
> 
> ...the ensemble used on Terra Brasilis is really interesting... 5 flutes...



Yes, 4/5 flutes (c flutes, alto fl. usually) were standard for him...


----------



## SDCP (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's one more who is a fan of Claus Ogerman's work. Now if we could only get the "Gate of Dreams" scores. That would be amazing.


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2015)

SDCP @ 22nd April 2015 said:


> Here's one more who is a fan of Claus Ogerman's work. Now if we could only get the "Gate of Dreams" scores. That would be amazing.



+1 

"cityscape" would be nice too...


----------



## KMA (Oct 25, 2021)

Just discovered this post. Thanks so much!



Rob said:


> +1
> 
> "cityscape" would be nice too...


And yes, a score for Cityscape would be lovely to see.


----------



## modularg2 (Oct 25, 2021)

Rob said:


> +1
> 
> "cityscape" would be nice too...


Gate of Dreams and Cityscape are absolute masterworks. His best composition. I'd love to get the scores.
There are a couple of transcriptions of Michael Brecker's solos on Nightwinds.
But no orchestral scores for what I know.


----------

